# Shy Bird?



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, so some of you might recognize me from some of my other posts on here but I'll give you guys some background anyways.

So I've been researching for just over a year now on birds and anything related because it's always been my dream to own a bird. Now, I've actually looked into getting one and plan to get a more so adopted bird named Bird. The previous owner seems to have taken care of him well, based on the emails, but we'll see when I go meet him next week, hopefully. Here's some of his story.

Based on what I know, the only reason she is getting rid of her birds is because of lack of time. But he's on a good diet, with pellets and fresh veggies. He also has been given the freedom to fly, except for a short time when they clipped the wings back slightly when they were moving. From what she tells me he needs a bit of work. Not any bad habits, per say, just a shy bird. Her words were "I think Bird, the male has a lot of potential, we haven't really worked with him much, he's like the kid who wants to fit in the group but is to shy to, lol he's funny. I think in a good home with the proper attention he'll be a great companion."

So, before I even get him, I'm just wondering what I can do for some bonding. I have all summer which works great, and I know as soon as I get him I'm clicker training and touch training, since I can't bring myself to clip him, but need a way to get him back should he fly away. So any advice? Oh, I also have a miniature schnauzer (dog). I already know the risk and plan to leave interaction minimal between him and the bird. I think the first few days will be interesting since my dog will probably be confused as to what the new creature is then he'll ignore him, but that's another reason I need to touch train him immediately. But after a sort of foundation is built, it would be nice if the two got along. Any ideas how to kinda introduce a bird and a dog?


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

advise to always talk to him or in his general direction to get him used to your voice, and as for the dog/bird intro... The bird will likely freak out just make sure you keep talking to him in a soothing voice. I dont have any dogs currently living with me but we had a friend who brought his dog over and the dog is the sweetest dog and was just curious so maybe let the dog smell out the cage a bit (perhaps with out the bird in it at first ) then while the dog is not in the room replace the bird in his cage and let them sniff it out. Hope this gives an idea and good luck.


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks. I really don't even know how I'll do this... haaha so any advice is good advice at this point. Well... as long as it isn't stupid advice


----------

